# domande varie: scelta kernel, comando echo

## hecho

Salve ragazzi,

vi prego non sparatemi!  :Confused:  è l'ennesima volta che trovo intoppi...

...sono le 3 di notte e finalmente dopo una giornata di prove sono riuscito ad arrivare alla parte in cui si deve installare un sorgente del kernel, seguendo la guida c'è questo comando:

#echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/

e quì mi sono bloccato!  :Sad: 

eseguendo il comando mi appare come prompt un > e non so più che fare! qualcuno può aiutarmi? ma a che serve il comando echo?

altra domanda prima di andare a letto, oggi gentoo mi ha fatto impazzire!!....e vi spiego perchè:

avendo un solo pc ogni volta che trovo qualche intoppo e devo postare sono costretto a riavviare in windows, a fare la domanda, attendere la risposta e riprendere l'installazione!...per vari motivi questa procedura, nella sola giornata di oggi l'ho ripetuta circa 17 volte!...per 17 volte ho ricominciato con una santa pazienza l'installazione di gentoo, tutta sempre da zero!...creando l'utente users, riconfigurando la rete, ripartizionando l'hd ecc...ecc...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

ora per l'ennesima volta mi sono bloccato e sono dovuto ritornare in windows  :Sad:  da ignorante mi chiedo...e vi chiedo...c'è un modo per riprendere l'installazione da dove l'ho interrotta? oppure ho detto una cavolata? nel caso specifico ora sono arrivato al chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash e poi bloccato, come ho già spiegato, alla scelta del kernel!...quando riprendo l'installazione devo ricominciare tutto da zero o è possibile riprenderla da dove mi sono fermato? da ignorante ho provato a riavviare l'installazione e a scrivere direttamente il chroot, mi dice che non riesce a localizzare /bin/bash o qualcosa di simile....quindi come ormai da due giorni...chiedo dritte, delucidazioni e perchè no, consigli pratici!...sperando di non dover ripete per la 18a volta tutto d'accapo!   :Mad:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie a tutti quelli che mi stanno dando una mano!

Buonanotte a tutti, a domani!   :Razz: 

Luc@

----------

## X-Drum

 *hecho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vi prego non sparatemi! 
> 
> 

 

pem!

 *hecho wrote:*   

> seguendo la guida c'è questo comando:
> 
> #echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/
> 
> e quì mi sono bloccato! 
> ...

 

forse semplicemente ti sei incasinato con i doppi apici

se non li chiudi ottieni quel prompt, controlla bene se apri e chiudi gli apici

in ogni caso quella stringa (=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r1 ~amd64) andrebbe 

nel file: /etc/portage/package.keywords puoi usare anche l'editor nano:

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

per farlo.

Il comando echo serve appunto a stamapare su stdout una stringa,

l'operatore >> invece la redirige altrove (in questo caso su di un file)

accodandolo a quest'ultimo

 *hecho wrote:*   

> quando riprendo l'installazione devo ricominciare tutto da zero o è possibile riprenderla da dove mi sono fermato? da ignorante ho provato a riavviare l'installazione e a scrivere direttamente il chroot, mi dice che non riesce a localizzare /bin/bash o qualcosa di simile....

 

certo che puoi, ed eri vicinissimo a farlo:

dato che hai gia partizionato, formattato, estratto lo stage e la snapshot

di portage tutto quello che devi fare una volta riavviato il livecd è:

-montare tutte le partizioni precedentemente create, sotto /mnt/gentoo

-chrootare

esempio: nel caso di 3 partizioni sul tuo primo disco fisso:

/dev/hda1 (boot)

/dev/hda2 (root)

/dev/hda3 (swap)

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo (monti la root)

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot (saltala se nn usi una boot separata)

mount -t proc /proc  /mnt/gentoo/proc (monti la proc)

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash (chrootti)

e riprendi l'installazione da dove avevi interrotto

ciao e non disperare, una volta installato il bootloader è tutta discesa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *hecho wrote:*   

>  ma a che serve il comando echo?
> 
> 

 

Domanda sorprendente, da uno che si fa chiamare hecho  :Laughing:  .

Non ti dico altro, visto che X-Drum è stato esuriente.

Anzi forse:

```

man echo

```

e per la redirezione (simpolo >> ) :

```

man bash

man qualunque cosa

```

Buona lettura.

----------

## lavish

 *hecho wrote:*   

> avendo un solo pc ogni volta che trovo qualche intoppo e devo postare sono costretto a riavviare in windows, a fare la domanda, attendere la risposta e riprendere l'installazione!

 

Il live cd di gentoo, ti fornisce due splendidi programmi:

lynx (o links2, ora non ricordo quale include)

irssi

irssi è un client IRC testuale, mentre lynx un browser testuale  :Smile:  Per eseguire i programmi senza perdere il lavoro corrente durante l'install, dai un ALT+F2, ti si aprirà un altro terminale. ALT+F3 ne aprirà un altro e così via... per tornare al primo ALT+F1. Chiaro, no?

Forza e coraggio  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ti hanno già spiegato tutto gli altri... ti do solo una nota di contorno:

non usare kernel considerati instabili. con quell'echo tu dici al tuo sistema di andarsi a cercare il kernel non solo nei pacchetti della categoria amd64, ma pure in ~amd64 (che sono quelli instabili per la tua architettura).

a meno che tu non abbia esigenzer particolare, questa è una cosa da non fare, a maggior ragione se si tratta di un kernel.

nel caso particolare del kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r1, poi, quel kernel non esiste nemmeno. è stato rimosso da portage.

fai semplicemente un emerge gentoo-sources. portage installerà l'ultima versione stabile

----------

## lavish

Ah ora vedo... se stai installando un sistema per amd64, ti consiglio CALDAMENTE di mettere in make.conf (a meno che tu non stia tirando su un server) ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" che userà pacchetti ~ per TUTTO il sistema.

Ci sono pochissimi pacchetti "stabili" per amd64. Credimi, vale la pena andare per ~amd64

[EDIT]

ma poi, che guida stai seguendo?   :Confused: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ti consiglio CALDAMENTE...

 

ma sei sicuro? a me non sembra una grande idea. a maggior ragione se lui è nuovo: se si trova davanti a qualcosa che non va e che *dovrebbe* essere sistemato a mano come la mette?

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   ti consiglio CALDAMENTE... 
> 
> ma sei sicuro?

 

Mi associo alla protesta.

lavish: sei passato moderatore  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma sei sicuro?

 

Sono sicuro al 110%  :Wink:  Troppe applicazioni non sono state marcate stable anche se lo sono e comunque il sistema è molto "autonomo"

Se ci dovessero essere problemi, siamo qui  :Wink: 

----------

## hecho

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> [...]

 

Superchiaro!...ora mi lancio in gentoo e vedo di risolvere, grazie 1000!

Ho eliminato il testo quotato. Non serve sempre riportare TUTTO, soprattutto nel caso di post lunghi come questo

-- lavish

----------

## hecho

per evitare di fare 3-4 post con i ringraziamenti ne apro solo uno e cito tutti!  :Smile: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *hecho wrote:*    ma a che serve il comando echo?
> 
>  
> 
> Domanda sorprendente, da uno che si fa chiamare hecho  .
> ...

 

 :Smile:  quando ho scelto il nick non sapevo proprio dell'esistenza del comando echo!   :Surprised: 

x quanto riguarda l'altro consiglio, mi sarà molto molto utile, grazie!

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Il live cd di gentoo, ti fornisce due splendidi programmi:
> 
> lynx (o links2, ora non ricordo quale include)
> 
> irssi
> ...

 

chiarissimo, credo che comincerò ad usare questi programmini! grazie!   :Wink: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ma sei sicuro? 
> 
> Sono sicuro al 110%  Troppe applicazioni non sono state marcate stable anche se lo sono e comunque il sistema è molto "autonomo"
> 
> Se ci dovessero essere problemi, siamo qui 

 

ragazzi io provo con il ~AMD...speriamo bene!

Ora vado, e di nuovo grazie a tutti!

Ciao Luc@[/quote]

----------

## hecho

 :Very Happy:  ciao raga, sto da links2  :Smile:  per voi potr essere una sciocchezza ma per me  una cosa fighissima!  :Very Happy: ...cmq bando alle ciance, ho fatto:

emerge gentoo-sources

lentissimo!..va a max 15K! e' normale sia cosi' lento?

Ciao Luc@

----------

## Luca89

Potrebbe essere un problema al mirror o alla tua connessione.

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ah ora vedo... se stai installando un sistema per amd64, ti consiglio CALDAMENTE di mettere in make.conf (a meno che tu non stia tirando su un server) ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" che userà pacchetti ~ per TUTTO il sistema.
> 
> Ci sono pochissimi pacchetti "stabili" per amd64. Credimi, vale la pena andare per ~amd64
> 
> ?

 

azz, non lo so installando il gentoo sul nuovo pc con livecd 2005.1 sono rimasto sorpreso 

dagli enormi passi in avanti che il porting amd64 ha fatto, rispetto a qualche mese fa

quando provai a metterla su un pc di un amico, ho trovato parecchi pacchetti stabili,

in pratica come pacchetti ~ ho soltanto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> media-plugins/bmp-docklet ~amd64
> 
> net-im/skype ~amd64
> ...

 

tutto il resto è marcato come stable

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ma sei sicuro? 
> 
> Sono sicuro al 110%  Troppe applicazioni non sono state marcate stable anche se lo sono e comunque il sistema è molto "autonomo"
> 
> Se ci dovessero essere problemi, siamo qui 

 

Mh mi sa che provo anche io sul mio turion 64..    :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

ok buono a sapersi che il porting abbia fatto parecchi passi avanti  :Smile:  Ma un sistema amd64 non è completo come un x86, alla fine il mio sistema è davvero molto ma molto stabile...

Anyway, io ho dato solo un consiglio, non ho parlato come "LA LEGGE"  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   ma sei sicuro? 
> 
> Sono sicuro al 110% 

 

Questo non ha alcuna importanza. E' e resta una tua opinione personale. Se c'è qualcun altro nel forum che la pensa come te, lascia che la dica lui.

E' ben vero che un'installazione instabile può essere mantenuta efficente per anni senza guasti, ma non tutti sono in grado di sopravvivere alle sorprese del reboot dopo l'installazione di un baselayout bacato.

In tal caso, non vedo come il miglior moderatore del mondo possa presentarsi dicendo:

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ci dovessero essere problemi, siamo qui 
> 
> 

 

La distribuzione gentoo offre un insieme preciso di strumenti di portage, attraverso la gestione della cartella /etc/portage, e in quel modo devono essere educati gli utenti quando si ricopre una posizione ufficiale.

----------

## lavish

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Questo non ha alcuna importanza. E' e resta una tua opinione personale. Se c'è qualcun altro nel forum che la pensa come te, lascia che la dica lui.

 

Certo che è una mia opinione personale, ma non parlo a caso. Problemi "grossi", ultimamente non ce ne sono stati (intendo mesi, non giorni)

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> La distribuzione gentoo offre un insieme preciso di strumenti di portage, attraverso la gestione della cartella /etc/portage, e in quel modo devono essere educati gli utenti quando si ricopre una posizione ufficiale.

 

cloc3, ognuno può configurarsi il sistema come vuole. Ovviamente se usa reiser4+gcc4+cflags estreme può direttamente evitare di chiedere, ma se usa un gcc marcato ~amd64 penso che qui troverà comunque assistenza e potrà (nel caso di problemi) fornire un preziosissimo spunto agli sviluppatori.

Un sistema stable + svariati packages "testing" non è detto che sia più stable di uno completamente testing, anzi.

È questo un modo sbagliato di educare gli utenti?

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, io ho dato solo un consiglio, non ho parlato come "LA LEGGE" 

 

appunto chi ha detto il contrario, ognuno fa quello che ritiene essere meglio

----------

## lopio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Anyway, io ho dato solo un consiglio, non ho parlato come "LA LEGGE"  
> 
> appunto chi ha detto il contrario, ognuno fa quello che ritiene essere meglio

 

per un utente nuovo pero' io rimarrei  sempre sul ramo stabile amd64 in modo da installare da quello instabile solo se  obbligato e/o consapevole della cosa.

In caso contrario ci si puo' bloccare per compilazioni non portate a termine e all'inizio e' frustrante e soprattutto da' un'idea di malfunzionamento cosa assolutamente non vera.

Tutto imho

ciao

----------

## lavish

Questa è la lista dei pacchetti che sono considerati "late" su amd64 rispetto alle altre arch:

http://blubb.ch/gentoo/amd64/imlate.txt

Mentre questa è la lista dei pacchetti di cui non esiste su amd64 una versione stable:

http://blubb.ch/gentoo/amd64/testing-only-cryos.txt

Ringrazio Flameeyes per i links  :Wink:  

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> È questo un modo sbagliato di educare gli utenti?

 

No.

Basta che la persona sappia che, la via per avere meno problemi é quella di essere "stabili", Usare troppe ~ potrebbe far emergere problemi irrisolti (pacchetti che non compilano, o non sufficientemente testati) e richiedere un minimo di destrezza nella risoluzione dei suddetti problemi (e, sopratutto, un intensa attivitá di ricerca e segnalazione su bugzilla).

Per il resto il forum c'é. Ma per favore, quando postate richieste su pacchetti masked specificatelo!

Sullo specifico ~amd64 (ma anche ~ppc, ~sparc, ...), certo che si puó chiedere nel forum, ma bisogna anche ricordare che non ci sono tantissime persone con quell'architettura.

----------

## cloc3

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È questo un modo sbagliato di educare gli utenti?

 

Bè. Ha già parlato randomaze.  :Smile:  .

Però sento lo stesso il bisogno di ridurre la tensione. Non lo ho fatto prima perché avevo paura a ributtarmi nella mischia.

lavish non è affatto uno che educa male gli utenti. Io sono abituato ad alzare le orecchie sopra la testa ogni volta che dice qualcosa.

Soltanto proponevo una riflessione su cosa sia possibile dire e cosa no quando si assume un certo ruolo. I nuovi utenti guardano con occhio particolare i nomi scritti in verde nella banda degli utenti collegati e potrebbero farsi influenzare più del dovuto. Al contrario, il consiglio che invece viene da un utente qualunque, purché non sia grossolanamente falso o fuorviante, viene valutato con maggior prudenza e senso critico.

In altre parole, tutto ciò è avvenuto perché anch'io sono molto affezionato a questo forum e ci tengo che sia il più possibile di alta qualità, per quanto siamo capaci, anche nei particolari.

Auguri ancora, nuovo moderatore.

----------

## lavish

cloc3, io posso dirti che per essere sicuro di non aver sparato cavolate, ho sottoposto all'attenzione di un devel della herd amd64 il mio post e gli ho chiesto cosa consiglierebbe per un fresh install ad un utente non molto esperto. Mi ha risposto ~amd64 perchè i pacchetti marcati stabili su questa arch non sono ancora molti (la lista dei pacchetti solo ~ l'ho postata prima)

 :Wink: 

----------

